# Update on post...and pending divorce



## rockandhardplacecda (Dec 2, 2015)

This is my previous post:

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/#/topics/366834?page=1

Update: My wife's narcissistic father died a year ago. She demanded I help get it ready for sale and a year later had still not sold. My wife also tried to pressure me to buy the house next door to her narcissistic mother (she said it was the ONLY house she would live in with me). I refused to buy it strictly on her terms alone so she bought it. Then she tried to get me to drive her out to her brother's for vacation (the moocher). I wanted to go out to Chicago & the USAF Museum in Ohio which she didn't want to do. So she refused to fly out to her brother's (she could have if she wanted but refused because she wanted me to drive her out there & drive her brother & nephews back). Then her Narcissistic mother moved into the house next door but the old narc refused to respect boundaries. More than one instance of emotional and verbal abuse followed. The tipping point, however, was at New Year's when she tried to stop me from visiting my parents. She became extremely abusive, calling my parents rude names and even calling them at 3 am. I walked out of that house and never went back. This resulted in her stalking me at work and home and mail making its way to me. I refused to open it as I was sure it was loaded with guilt. I did try counseling in a last-ditch effort to save the marriage. She proceeded to lie to the counselor and then ignored the main issue I told her about; that I was nothing more than an object or piece of property to her narcissistic mother and family. She took no accountability at all. That was when I figured things were probably not salvageable. 

Now I am filing for divorce. The pain is tremendous. While I am able to live a life and enjoy it again instead of endless, useless chores for my narcissistic wife and her narcissistic family, I worry about what the rest of my life will be. I want to find love again because I really do want to believe there are women who will love me as a person and not an object like my soon to be Ex and her family.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your link is not working. Here's one that does: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/366834-i-am-end-my-rope.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's good that you have broken free of her and her family. So now what matters is that you build a good life for yourself.

So.... what are you doing for yourself? Are you working out? Are you making friends and have a social life?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 1, 2017)

Definitely divorce. Move away if you can. Don’t look back. Stop trying to save you marriage. I think you will find that dating for you has changed from 10 years ago. Then, women your age were looking for alphas, which obviously you are not. Now you are older, you will probably find desirable women your age who are looking for a steady loyal provider such as yourself. I don’t know you but I think it would be difficult for you to get into a new situation as bad as the one you have been in the last 10 years.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

be happy in one way what ever lies ahead its better than what your leaving....that was not a marriage or anything like it it was in fact indentured servitude...you worked for your freedom enjoy it.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I read your previous thread and oh my lord... you should have left a loooong damn time ago! Your wife is awful! You never should have been living the way that you have been, no one should! Divorce, don't look back, and enjoy your toxin free life.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## rockandhardplacecda (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes, I am working out regularly. I am trying to get back into sports I was not 'allowed' to do during my marriage (wife insisted her family's demands came first). Being summer now, tennis is something I am trying to get back into. I have been going out more with friends from work but I feel so aloof trying to make new ones outside of work.


----------

